# KA24E Manifold for FWD?



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

Hey,

I'm starting to heavily think about putting a turbo on my Stanza, BUT i am having a hard time finding a manifold that's not for a RWD 240SX. How different are the 24E and 24ED manifolds? Can one be fitted to my car? Or better yet does anyone known of a place to get a proper one for my car?

Thanks!!

-Josh


----------

